
Meta: Require users to open a link to enable upvoting and comments - meri_dian
Sometimes I&#x27;ll comment or upvote without even opening a link, just based off the title of the post. This isn&#x27;t good and I&#x27;m sure there are others that do the same thing.<p>I know this wouldn&#x27;t guarantee people actually read the content linked to, but it should help to encourage that.
======
DoreenMichele
There are plenty of circumstances under which it is possible to contribute in
a meaningful way to the discussion without reading the article. If you are
failing to participate in a good way, no mod hacks can force you to do so.

This is a personal issue. You need to find some means to solve it for
yourself. Clicking on something doesn't make you read it. Asking the mods to
force you to click isn't a cure for what ails you.

------
0942v8653
I would be concerned about links like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10920180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10920180)
… if you want to do this for yourself only you could easily make a browser
extension.

The other issue is that HN will effectively have to store every link you click
on the site. I'm not sure I'm comfortable with knowing that is stored.

------
zer00eyz
I recently made a comment on something where I already knew I didn't care what
the article said, I just wanted to read the comments because I knew THOSE
would be more interesting than the article.

I did have a valuable reaction to add to one of said comments and did as much.

Sometimes it is more about the conversation than the content.

------
aaossa
Maybe enable voting only while viewing an item could work, to ensure that the
reader at least saw the discussion or description.

